# Confused. Sore Boobs and now spotting!



## Mom2abulldog

Hello everyone! New here! Looking for some help! TTC and I'm 8-9 dpo. M

My breasts have been hurting for 5 days now, (More than the norm period pain) and today after a BM I wiped some pinky blood, and then again 40 mins later, another BM, and got some brown spotting. I keep checking, a few hours later and the brown is still there when I check in my vagina. It seems like the start of my period but it would be 5 days early! I just said to myself, It can't be 5 days early! i hope it's implantation, but I don't know..

The only other symptom I noticed today was the dry bad breath I have been having.

Has anyone who received a positive preg test experienced this?

I did a test this morning and it was neg. (I knew it was too early)

Thank you! I just don't want to give up hope yet!


----------



## mom22boys

Did not want to read and run! I hope someone on here can help you with your question.


----------



## sohopeful

Hi, I posted this in the Valentine's Day testing thread, but am basically asking the same questions! I'm sorry to just cut-and-paste, but I don't want to miss anything.

12dpo today but BFN on FRER. But, I'm confused because...

I had an interesting night last night. Went to bed early (there's nothing better do with with my honey away on a business trip, and it makes the time pass more quickly), but just tossed and turned. Had to pee, but was trying to hold it until morning so that it would be concentrated for HPT. Couldn't hold it anymore and ended up going. Came back to bed and still tossed and turned, and this time I thought I had to do big business so went back to the bathroom. Nothing happened. When I wiped, there was pink on the TP so I figured AF had arrived. Back at bed, I still couldn't get comfortable and felt crampy like I do the first day of my period. Except this isn't the normal way I get my period. NEVER has it started in the middle of the night like that. Ok, so maybe my cycle is changing. I wore a pad all day today expecting the flow to get heavier, but it was just brown spotting here and there. Ok, this is unusual as well, because for me, when AF comes, she doesn't bother knocking. 

Also strange for me is that once AF arrives, breast tenderness starts to decrease. Today, they actually feel more tender and heavier.

To summarize:
-started spotting last night, not typical of my regular AF
-breasts more tender instead of less as usual when AF starts
-BFN on FRER this morning
-oh, and super gassy

I did just turn 31 so could it be that my AF symptoms are just changing? This is my first month of really TTC #1. 

I guess I'll find out if this spotting I'm experiencing turns into AF or I get a BFP.


----------



## wishingj

Hi ladies, I can weigh in here a little. I'm 12 DPO I think and got a faint positive yesterday evening after cramping and spotting a bit throughout the day. Today I got another faint positive in the morning and cramped and spotted through the afternoon. The first spotting yesterday was brown but since it has been very bright red BUT never more than just on my tp, nothing leaking into my panty liner or anything. 

I looked back on my journal from when i was pregnant with my now 2 1/2 year old and I spotted that time too. It was almost a week after missing my period but it lasted for about 3 days from what I can tell and I spotted bright red on the tp only and had cramps to go with it. I noted that I went to the doc and was told there's no real way to know if it is just regular pregnancy stuff or the start of a miscarriage but obviously for me that time, it was just regular pregnancy stuff.

I also did some research on the web tonight and what I found was that 20-30% of pregnancies have some light spotting within the first 12 weeks and that it doesn't always mean anything bad. 

Having said all this, I'm of course worried my spotting is bad too but am trying to hold on to some faith that my body is just expelling the blood that resulted from implantation and that pretty soon my cervix will slam shut and a baby will begin to grow inside me. 

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## lozzie27

Hi ladies can I join this thread! This is the first month I have been ttc, I have a very regular 28 day cycle and I am to start af tomorrow she always makes an appearance later in the day and as far as I am aware I have never experienced any spotting before. However this month on Thursday last week either 6dpo or 9dpo (not sure which as I didn&#8217;t use opks!!) I started to spot only when I went looking for it (tmi!!) It was more like pink cm on Thursday and was the same until last night when I noticed it to be red. (Never enough to go on my pants though) However when I checked again this morning there was nothing there and I appeared quite dry like I say I am due on af tomorrow and I have never experienced spotting before and I have been having cramps as well more so last night which makes me thinks af is just around the corner! Oh I also did a test yesterday morning and it was bfn!


----------



## Mom2abulldog

Thanks Ladies!

Still had some dark spotting last night when I went looking for it, but so far nothing on underwear, etc. This morning after a BM (some pushing) had red blood. Put on a liner thinking maybe it's the start. Time will tell, but it would be quite early.

This is only my second month TTC, and it feels like ever since starting my cycles are messed up, which could be from reading too much from symptoms etc?


----------



## lozzie27

mom2abulldog you sound exactly like me this is my 1st month of trying and I seem to be reading everything into every little twinge or cramp!! But the bleeding I really cant explain as I havent had it before but then I have not really gone looking for it before!!!!! I have just got home from work and checked again and it seems more pink tinged cm again and not alot there but bad headache and feel like I have really bad af pains as I am am due for it to arrive tomorrow!! However I am sure I never get cramps until af has started arrrghhhh this is driving me crazy!!

fx for you all


----------

